# I had a vision..... but it turned to crit.



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all.
For fathers' day, I got a berkley flush mount rod holder and a digital scale set. These were pressed into service, for my last trip and served me well.

I decided to get another flush mount, being fully aware that for my starboard side, I would not have access to the bolts or nuts, because they are nowheres near any hatch. The plan was, drill the 32mm hole, and sticky up the washer to the nut, and then wait for that to dry and finally pass the bolts in and attach to the now secure nuts and washers. All went well up until the time I tried to offer up the sticky nuts to the pre drilled positions. I found that I do not have prehensile fingers, and there was not enough space to wiggle them into place, and then there was the matter of nuts dropping into the hull.
Still I perservered, and having no sikaflex, I used liquid nails as a gasket, screwed in the screws, and also whacked in a couple of stainless steel self tappers. I think it will be strong enough for the job.

To seal off the mount hole, I found a tapered disinfectant bottle lid, which was about 35mm tapered, slit it slightly, filled it up with adhesive, let it dry for a bit, and forced the mount into place.
Time will tell. I dont normally let the rod get reely (*really) loaded with any fish hits, "I try to have the rod in hand" said the actress to the Bishop)
and then give the fish the grand wham :lol:

Ill let you all know if it does not pan out

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

There are two solutions, its just a matter of finding the bits now that Hooked On Kayaks has closed down:

1. Split-tail rivets (I bought some from The Kayak Shop in Mona Vale in Sydney)

2. Wellnuts


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas for future reference. All good ideas. I must say, I thought the way I planned would work out ok. I had visualised how, but did not allow for the joints in the finger bones. Im not really concerned at the outcome of the job, it can be still ripped apart, and done again.
I forgot to mention, I actually enjoyed taking to the yak with the 32mm spade bit :shock:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> [.
> 
> Looks like those wellnuts produce a reasonable seal too Dave?
> 
> Red.


Wellnuts are easy to get at any nut and bolt shop, and Bunnings, sold under many names depending who made them eg: Ram nuts.

Red the home made footrests in my espri are attached with well nuts, are rock solid and good seal...if the balance was right I could carry the boat without risk of coming out


----------

